# WFB: Dwarf Rumours



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Harry over on Warseer:



> * Dwarf Rumours *
> 
> In an effort to pull together what few rumours we have …
> I have started threads for each of the armies rumoured to be somewhere in the pipeline.
> ...




I know some of this is a bit on the older side, but it's from Harry so I figured some of the Fantasy players may want to see it.​


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Some of it is interesting. I suppose we figured dwarves would be out sooner or later. The thing I am liking here is a dwarf statue/golem. Sounds nice. Robotic, steam-driven juggernauts sound cool as well.

But not out in 2012, there is a shocker...

Thanks for putting together all of these rumors into one post Zion.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DivineEdge said:


> Some of it is interesting. I suppose we figured dwarves would be out sooner or later. The thing I am liking here is a dwarf statue/golem. Sounds nice. Robotic, steam-driven juggernauts sound cool as well.
> 
> But not out in 2012, there is a shocker...
> 
> Thanks for putting together all of these rumors into one post Zion.


I can't take credit for this compilation actually, Harry did all the work. I tried finding more, but it looks like he got it all.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Gah wish I'd knew this before I decided on getting the Isle of Blood box for a skaven or elf army. I was considering dwarves before but was put off because of how stationary they were.


----------

